# The scariest passage of scripture?



## Blueridge Believer

What is the most frightening passage of scripture in the Bible to you? For me I think it may be Matt. 7:21-23:

Mat 7:21 Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven. 
Mat 7:22 Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works? 
Mat 7:23 And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity. 

The thought that there will be many who meet with us this sabbath day, who profess Christ, offer corporate worship, appear to avail themselves of the means of grace, appear to have true religion, but in that final day Christ will say "I NEVER KNEW YOU". The saddest and scariest thing of all is that most of these people THINK that they are really saved. It is a sobering thought. May all of us give diligence to "make our calling an election sure". 
Worship God children in spirit and in truth.
So what passage of scripture scares you the most??


----------



## ReformedWretch

I saw the title of this thread and came in here ready to post that exact one! (lol)


----------



## etexas

PuritanBouncer said:


> I saw the title of this thread and came in here ready to post that exact one! (lol)


That one comes pretty close to being a truly frightening Scripture.


----------



## blhowes

For me, its a toss up between this passage:Rev 20:12,15 And I saw the dead, small and great, stand before God; and the books were opened: and another book was opened, which is the book of life: and the dead were judged out of those things which were written in the books, according to their works...And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire.​
...and the Matt. 7:21-23 passage already mentioned. The thought of Jesus looking into my eyes, saying He never knew me, and then commanding me to depart from Him is a scary thought. 

As you said, "May all of us give diligence to "make our calling an election sure".


----------



## Semper Fidelis

[bible]Hebrews 10:26-31[/bible]


----------



## ReformedWretch

Ohh, that's pretty scary too Rich!!


----------



## JonathanHunt

I'm with the Hebrews 10 passage because it speaks to me. How often do I wilfully sin against grace? *sigh*


----------



## TimV

The spookiest for me has always been the word against Edom from Isaiah 21

He calleth to me out of Seir, Watchman, what of the night? Watchman, what of the night? The watchman said, The morning cometh, and also the night


----------



## sotzo

Blueridge Baptist said:


> What is the most frightening passage of scripture in the Bible to you? For me I think it may be Matt. 7:21-23:
> 
> Mat 7:21 Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.
> Mat 7:22 Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works?
> Mat 7:23 And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity.
> 
> The thought that there will be many who meet with us this sabbath day, who profess Christ, offer corporate worship, appear to avail themselves of the means of grace, appear to have true religion, but in that final day Christ will say "I NEVER KNEW YOU". The saddest and scariest thing of all is that most of these people THINK that they are really saved. It is a sobering thought. May all of us give diligence to "make our calling an election sure".
> Worship God children in spirit and in truth.
> So what passage of scripture scares you the most??



Yes, this one is terrifying...I don't know if it is possible to read that and avoid asking oneself, "am I self-deceived that I truly belong to Him"? 

But surely Jesus does not mean here that he will reject some who comes to him in faith and repentance?


----------



## staythecourse

> "Speak to the congregation, saying, `Get back from around the dwellings of Korah, Dathan and Abiram.' " 25 Then Moses arose and went to Dathan and Abiram, with the elders of Israel following him, 26 and he spoke to the congregation, saying, "Depart now from the tents of these wicked men, and touch nothing that belongs to them, or you will be swept away in all their sin." 27 So they got back from around the dwellings of Korah, Dathan and Abiram; and Dathan and Abiram came out and stood at the doorway of their tents, along with their wives and their sons and their little ones. 28 Moses said, "By this you shall know that the LORD has sent me to do all these deeds; for this is not my doing. 29 "If these men die the death of all men or if they suffer the fate of all men, then the LORD has not sent me. 30 "But if the LORD brings about an entirely new thing and the ground opens its mouth and swallows them up with all that is theirs, and they descend alive into Sheol, then you will understand that these men have spurned the LORD." 31 As he finished speaking all these words, the ground that was under them split open; 32 and the earth opened its mouth and swallowed them up, and their households, and all the men who belonged to Korah with their possessions.



In my cinematic imagination, I see this event. Especially the family coming out of the tent for all to see and them to see the congregation. It makes my hairs stand on end as I picture myself watching them being swallowed by the earth. I picture myself silent, walking away in fear and saying to myself, "God is not joking, here. Where can I run? I can't. He's still God no matter where I go and I am one of his people whether I like it or not. I had better do what he says or I am in trouble."

But in the NT we have Peter saying "Where else can we go? You have the words of eternal life." I know that, too. And I am comforted knowing Jesus is my Savior from all God's wrath! Praise be to GOd!


----------



## JM

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQemxHQfFMU"]YouTube - Depart From Me, I Never Knew You[/ame]


----------



## Don Kistler

For me it is "unless your righteousness exceeds that of the scribes and pharisees, you shall in no wise enter into the kingdom of heaven."


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

See this one:



> Matthew 10:28 (New American Standard Bible)
> New American Standard Bible (NASB)
> 
> Copyright © 1960, 1962, 1963, 1968, 1971, 1972, 1973, 1975, 1977, 1995 by The Lockman Foundation
> [NASB at Lockman] [The Lockman Foundation] [NASB at Zondervan] [Zondervan] [NASB at mp3nasb.com]
> 
> 28"Do not fear those who kill the body but are unable to kill the soul; but rather (A)fear Him who is able to destroy both soul and body in (B)hell.


----------



## Arch2k

Isa 63:1 Who is this who comes from Edom,
With dyed garments from Bozrah, 
This One who is glorious in His apparel, 
Traveling in the greatness of His strength?-- 

" I who speak in righteousness, mighty to save."
Isa 63:2 Why is Your apparel red, 
And Your garments like one who treads in the winepress? 
Isa 63:3 " I have trodden the winepress alone, 
And from the peoples no one was with Me. 
For I have trodden them in My anger, 
And trampled them in My fury; 
Their blood is sprinkled upon My garments, 
And I have stained all My robes.
Isa 63:4 For the day of vengeance is in My heart, 
And the year of My redeemed has come. 
Isa 63:5 I looked, but there was no one to help, 
And I wondered 
That there was no one to uphold; 
Therefore My own arm brought salvation for Me; 
And My own fury, it sustained Me. 
Isa 63:6 I have trodden down the peoples in My anger, 
Made them drunk in My fury, And brought down their strength to the earth."


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Don Kistler said:


> For me it is "unless your righteousness exceeds that of the scribes and pharisees, you shall in no wise enter into the kingdom of heaven."



I thought about selecting that as well.


----------



## MW

Not sure about "scary," but certainly sobering:

1 Corinthians 9:27, "But I keep under my body, and bring it into subjection: lest that by any means, when I have preached to others, I myself should be a castaway."

Matthew 16:23, "But he turned, and said unto Peter, Get thee behind me, Satan: thou art an offence unto me: for thou savourest not the things that be of God, but those that be of men."


----------



## MW

This thread needs to be counter-balanced with a word of comfort.

Isaiah 14:1, "For the LORD will have mercy on Jacob, and will yet choose Israel."

Calvin comments:



> The meaning, therefore, is, "Though the Lord has treated his people so severely, as if he had rejected them; yet by the actual event he will at length show and prove that he has adopted them, by giving abundant evidence of his election, and by having compassion on them for ever."
> 
> We now may readily conclude what we have already said, namely, that the chastisements which the godly endure are widely different from that deadly stroke, however light it may be, which is inflicted on the ungodly. The godly are immediately led to consider their election, the confident belief of which cheers their hearts; but the ungodly see nothing but darkness, bottomless pits, and frightful desolation on all sides. Whenever, therefore, the Lord chastises us, we ought immediately to call to remembrance this distinction, that we may strengthen our hearts by the hope of a happier condition.


----------



## KMK

This one scared me straight into the ministry and still brings a tear to my eye.



> Eze 34:1-6 And the word of the LORD came unto me, saying, Son of man, prophesy against the shepherds of Israel, prophesy, and say unto them, Thus saith the Lord GOD unto the shepherds; Woe [be] to the shepherds of Israel that do feed themselves! should not the shepherds feed the flocks? Ye eat the fat, and ye clothe you with the wool, ye kill them that are fed: [but] ye feed not the flock. The diseased have ye not strengthened, neither have ye healed that which was sick, neither have ye bound up [that which was] broken, neither have ye brought again that which was driven away, neither have ye sought that which was lost; but with force and with cruelty have ye ruled them. And they were scattered, because [there is] no shepherd: and they became meat to all the beasts of the field, when they were scattered. My sheep wandered through all the mountains, and upon every high hill: yea, my flock was scattered upon all the face of the earth, and none did search or seek [after them].


----------



## danmpem

Romans 1:28, or any passage for that matter, when God gives someone over to sin - when someone gets what they really want. That is very scary to me.


----------



## Quickened

danmpem said:


> Romans 1:28, or any passage for that matter, when God gives someone over to sin - when someone gets what they really want. That is very scary to me.



I can agree with that!


----------



## Reformed Christian

For those of us who have not yet "tamed the beast" this verse is sobering:

Matt. 12:36 I tell you, on the day of judgment people will give account for every careless word they speak, 37 for by your words you will be justified, and by your words you will be condemned.”


----------



## sotzo

Reformed Christian said:


> For those of us who have not yet "tamed the beast" this verse is sobering:
> 
> Matt. 12:36 I tell you, on the day of judgment people will give account for every careless word they speak, 37 for by your words you will be justified, and by your words you will be condemned.”



How is this verse reconciled with Paul's teaching on justification? I've seen the reconciliation between James and Paul, but have never seen a reconciliation with these words of Jesus'.


----------



## bookslover

armourbearer said:


> 1 Corinthians 9:27, "But I keep under my body, and bring it into subjection: lest that by any means, when I have preached to others, I myself should be a castaway."



The general drift of this thread leads to the question, then: is the gospel easy or hard? If the gospel is straightforward - "believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and you will be saved" - then why does Paul make the statement he does above?

Sometimes I feel despair when I read 1 Corinthians 9:27. If Paul - a man who had personally seen the Lord Jesus Christ on more than one occasion with his earthly eyes, who had been plucked off the road to Damascus by Christ Himself to be the minister to the Gentiles - could write such a passage, then what hope is there for me? If even the apostle Paul could wonder about the security of his salvation, then how secure can I feel?

Can a person put his trust in Christ and then walk securely the rest of his earthly days, knowing he is saved? Or must the believer - like Paul in this verse - be constantly looking over his shoulder, as it were, wondering if he is really saved? Does the person who is dying of cancer come to his last day on earth looking worried and hoping he's "made it"? Or can this same person face his last day on earth confidently?

Do Christians go back and forth, first confident that they're saved, then, a few minutes later, wondering if they're saved at all? Is this the way to live the Christian life? Can we _know_, or must we spend our lives guessing if we're truly saved?

This passage really _is_ scary!


----------



## MW

bookslover said:


> Does the person who is dying of cancer come to his last day on earth looking worried and hoping he's "made it"? Or can this same person face his last day on earth confidently?



I think when the apostle Paul came to die he would have followed his own policy when preaching to others and determined not to know anything save Jesus Christ and Him crucified.

David Dickson: "I am gathering up all my good works, and all my bad works, tying them into one bundle, and throwing them all alike down at the foot of the cross, and am resting alone upon the finished work of Jesus."

James Durham: "Notwithstanding all my preaching, and all my spiritual experiences, I do not know that I have anything to hang upon excepting this one sentence spoken by Christ, 'Him that cometh to me I will in no wise cast out.'"

The warning passages are definitely sobering, but not scary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Christian

armourbearer said:


> I think when the apostle Paul came to die he would have followed his own policy when preaching to others and determined not to know anything save Jesus Christ and Him crucified.



Amen. In fact, when looking at his own ministry Paul declares, "But with me it is a very small thing that I should be judged by you or by any human court. In fact, I do not even judge myself."

Paul made no judgements as to his own apostolic ministry - as if to commend himself to God.


----------



## sotzo

armourbearer said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the person who is dying of cancer come to his last day on earth looking worried and hoping he's "made it"? Or can this same person face his last day on earth confidently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think when the apostle Paul came to die he would have followed his own policy when preaching to others and determined not to know anything save Jesus Christ and Him crucified.
> 
> David Dickson: "I am gathering up all my good works, and all my bad works, tying them into one bundle, and throwing them all alike down at the foot of the cross, and am resting alone upon the finished work of Jesus."
> 
> James Durham: "Notwithstanding all my preaching, and all my spiritual experiences, I do not know that I have anything to hang upon excepting this one sentence spoken by Christ, 'Him that cometh to me I will in no wise cast out.'"
> 
> The warning passages are definitely sobering, but not scary.
Click to expand...


I think the difficulty is that the Bible itself has some passages that are just as forceful as those on justification, yet contain what appears (prima facie at least) to be a message of "non-assurance". "Make your calling and election sure"..."I tell you, on the day of judgment people will give account for every careless word they speak, for by your words you will be justified, and by your words you will be condemned”...the verse in the OP. 

I think part of the "scariness" that is being communicated in this thread is that one could be condemned having missed the import of these types of passages.


----------



## MW

sotzo said:


> I think part of the "scariness" that is being communicated in this thread is that one could be condemned having missed the import of these types of passages.



Yes, the elect, by means of that faith which is the operation of God, take heed to such passages so as to avoid the dangers which are warned against. I suppose my difficulty with the word "scary" is that it gives the impression the saints might have some torment to be frightened of, contrary to Heb. 2:14, 15, and 1 John 4:17, 18. "Soberness" and "filial fear" better describe the inward affections which should result from taking God's threatenings to heart.


----------



## sotzo

armourbearer said:


> sotzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think part of the "scariness" that is being communicated in this thread is that one could be condemned having missed the import of these types of passages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the elect, by means of that faith which is the operation of God, take heed to such passages so as to avoid the dangers which are warned against. I suppose my difficulty with the word "scary" is that it gives the impression the saints might have some torment to be frightened of, contrary to Heb. 2:14, 15, and 1 John 4:17, 18. "Soberness" and "filial fear" better describe the inward affections which should result from taking God's threatenings to heart.
Click to expand...


Thanks for that help.

What is the proper interpretation of this passage? "I tell you, on the day of judgment people will give account for every careless word they speak, for by your words you will be justified, and by your words you will be condemned." Is this the same sense of justification / condemnation that Paul uses?


----------



## MW

sotzo said:


> What is the proper interpretation of this passage? "I tell you, on the day of judgment people will give account for every careless word they speak, for by your words you will be justified, and by your words you will be condemned." Is this the same sense of justification / condemnation that Paul uses?



Poole's continuator comments:



> God will pronounce sentence for or against men in the last day, not only according to their other actions, but accordingly as they have used their tongues. If there were no other text in the Bible to prove that we have need of another righteousness, than any of our own, wherein to stand before God, this text alone would be enough, for _if a man offend not in word_, _the same is a perfect man_, James iii. 2.



The sinful works and words of justified believers are forgiven and their good works and words are accepted on account of the righteousness of Christ.


----------



## kceaster

I think the scariest verse, and the ones preceding have been pretty scary, has to do with our desensitivity towards our sin-sick estate. I say desensitive, because it comes to us after we have seen so much death and destruction since the beginning of the world until now. We've lived so long with death, that we have trouble (at least I do) seeing how glorious the resurrection is and how extensive Christ's victory over the grave.

I'll paraphrase it for effect, which is really a more literal translation.

"For in the day in which you eat of it.... In dying, you shall die."

That is why it is a fearful thing to fall into the hands of the Living God.

But thanks be to God, who gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## jaybird0827

"But ye believe not, because ye are not of my sheep, as I said unto you." (John 10:26, AV)


----------



## Wannabee

Like Rich posted, I was considering Hebrews 10, especially in light of Hebrews 6:4-6
4For it is impossible for those who were once enlightened, and have tasted the heavenly gift, and have become partakers of the Holy Spirit, 5and have tasted the good word of God and the powers of the age to come, 6if they fall away, to renew them again to repentance, since they crucify again for themselves the Son of God, and put Him to an open shame.​
Another consideration, also found in Hebrews.
Hebrews 12:14-17
14Pursue peace with all people, and holiness, without which no one will see the Lord: 15looking carefully lest anyone fall short of the grace of God; lest any root of bitterness springing up cause trouble, and by this many become defiled; 16lest there be any fornicator or profane person like Esau, who for one morsel of food sold his birthright. 17For you know that afterward, when he wanted to inherit the blessing, *he was rejected, for he found no place for repentance, though he sought it diligently with tears.*​


----------



## Reformingstudent

Psa 106:15 And He gave them what they asked, but sent leanness into their soul. 

MKJV


----------



## Dawie

Also the verses about the unpardonable sin (Heb 6, 10) - have struggled a "little" with those.

Also, Proverbs, lots of it - shames me. 

And then reading about *Saul*:

1Sa 9:2 And he had a son, whose name was Saul, a choice young man, and a goodly: and there was not among the children of Israel a goodlier person than he: from his shoulders and upward he was higher than any of the people. 

1Sa 16:14 But the Spirit of the LORD departed from Saul, and an evil spirit from the LORD troubled him. 

1Sa 28:5 And when Saul saw the host of the Philistines, he was afraid, and his heart greatly trembled. 
1Sa 28:6 And when Saul enquired of the LORD, the LORD answered him not, neither by dreams, nor by Urim, nor by prophets. 
1Sa 28:7 Then said Saul unto his servants, Seek me a woman that hath a familiar spirit, that I may go to her, and enquire of her. And his servants said to him, Behold, there is a woman that hath a familiar spirit at Endor.


----------



## oworm

PuritanBouncer said:


> I saw the title of this thread and came in here ready to post that exact one! (lol)



Me too!


----------



## Contra_Mundum

It is a bit difficult for me to get into the "spirit" of the thread, since believing myself to be a child of God, I am sometimes dejected and concerned for my Father's discipline, but not "frightened" (re. the "scariest" verse).

Having said that, here is a verse that frequently "speaks" to me:
1Co 9:27 "... lest that by any means, when I have preached to others, I myself should be a castaway."
If the apostle should be concerned about winning the lost, and being lost himself afterward, how much more me?


On the subject of judgment, and the absolute sovereignty of God, consider these words, which we considered in connection with last Sunday's sermon on Gethsemane:
Zech. 13:7-9


> Awake, O sword, against my shepherd, and against the man that is my fellow, saith the LORD of hosts: smite the shepherd, and the sheep shall be scattered: and *I will turn mine hand upon the little ones*. And it shall come to pass, that in all the land, saith the LORD, *two parts therein shall be cut off and die*; but the third shall be left therein. And I will bring the third part through the fire, and will refine them as silver is refined, and will try them as gold is tried: they shall call on my name, and I will hear them: I will say, It is my people: and they shall say, The LORD is my God.


There is great comfort in this chapter, note verse 1 speaking of the "fountain" for forgiveness, in context of which God will strike down his Shepherd. And great comfort for the one-third preserved, and refined--a new people of God formed of this remnant.

But that they may be so mercied, and made to say: "The Lord is my God," two-thirds will be cut-off to perdition.


----------



## charliejunfan

The main reason Dispensationalism/modern evangelicalism is so dangerous is decisional Regeneration, I've heard many try to excuse Hebrews 10 as saying that those who go on sinning just have an expectation of hell but they will go to heaven because they made a decision for Jesus. Others look at the Lord Lord verse and write it off as people who do things in the name of different gods, and they completely ignore the warnings that unless we surpass that of a pharisee then we will not enter the kingdom of heaven. Oh and the one that scares me is unless you have faith like that of a child


----------



## smhbbag

I agree and tremble at some of the others mentioned here. Near the top of my list is: Job 38:1-42:6

I often forget the sheer magnitude of God's power. A simple revelation of who God is and what He has done can bring great fear and repentance.

My wife and I read through this passage a few days ago. In ch. 38, when God warns Job to gird up his loins like a man for the interrogation to come, I was overcome with the ridiculousness of the idea that any adequate preparation is possible. You can gird up your loins as far as you want - God will have His say, and we will be reduced to nothing.


----------

